# Greetings from East Hampton, NY



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey folks, new member here. Shawn Barron. My wife and I live and sail out of Three Mile Harbor in East Hampton, NY. We had a C&C 24 last summer and got the bug good and bought a nice ODay 31 this spring. We've been sailing quite a bit. Of course now I have a problem and need some advice, so here I am.

The wife and I would love to meet some other sailors in the area, so please say hi if you like.

Shawn Barron


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Shawn.
There are a few fellow 3 Mi. Harbor sailnetters here but they are probably out sailing right now. Ted Weitz has a 30' something Beneteau, is a frequent contributor and might even be in your marina. 
I have some property on the other side of the harbor (Springy Banks) and get out there on occasion. What a great place for sailing!


----------



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, nice to meet you Caleb. Man, you couldn't ask for a better place to go sailing! My boat is down the street at my neighbors house where I rent a spot. I'm on the east side of three mile harbor, just north of Harbor Marina behind penny sedge island. Sometimes during the week, it seems like where the only people out in Gardiners.

Well let me know if you or Ted ever want to meet at Coecles Harbor or something for a meet and greet. Maybe cocktails & some grilling even.

See you out there.

-Shawn


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shawn,

I'm in for meeting up at Cocles Harbor!

We have our boat in Lake Montauk, not far away from you. I've been looking forward to meeting Ted. And since Caleb seems to lend me a hand whenever I need it, I always seem to owe him a beer or margarita.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool! Well lets set a date. We are pretty free weekends and evenings.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Gardiners Bay is just about the most beautiful place I have ever sailed. It is practically the ocean as there is only about a 3' tidal range to the ocean tidal range of 2' +. 
The water is as salty and clean as you will find anywhere in the LI Sound. The water is teeming with fish at this time of year. You just need to pay for a beach permit to park your car at the beach this year. If you are on your boat you don't need a beach permit.
I'll try to get out east soon but Bene505 is already out in Lake Montauk. You guys should try to organize a summer 2009 SN meet up somewhere out there whether it is Coecles Harbor, 3 Mi. Harbor, or Northwest Creek (Bene505's boat can't go there). Perhaps the marketing campaign should have started a while ago (I hate marketing).
Hope you are all enjoying sailing and summer as I am.
Caleb D

PS; keep an eye out for James Murphy who sold us our Tartan 27'. I believe he has an Irwin 32' now in 3 Mi. Hbr.


----------



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

Well Id enjoy some kind of meet up, be it Coecles, three mile harbor, lake montauk or even off Gardiners Island. I guess teh proper thing to do would be to start another thread, but any of the saturdays in August will work for us. Actually I think we are going to drop a hook somewhere tonight. Maybe West Neck Harbor or Smith's Cove at Shelter Island, if anyone is around. Should be a nice evening!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Why not everyone meet in Montauk harbor on August 15th?

Or I'd be in for Cocles harbor on the 15th. I might even solo the trip, I've been thinking about doing some solo sailing.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Shawn, sorry for the delay in introducing myself. We are "Gossamer Wings" a Beneteau 323 we keep at the East Hampton Landings Association marina at the end of the inlet that goes past Sedge island. What is the name of your O'Day? We used to have an O'Day 272LE, great boats. I would be happy to get together. I was out sailing all day Thursday, fishing out of Montauk all day Friday. Unfortunately next weekend we will be at a niece's baby shower upstate -- I hate to miss summer weekends. But happy to have a rendezvous, even if its right outside our door, and happy to meet a neighbor!

Ted Weitz
Gossamer Wings


----------



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

August 15th is good for me. Ill talk to my wife tonight, but we would be in to sailing to montauk.

Gossamer Wings (Ted) I know you. We live over on Harbor View Lane. My wife and I checked out your boat last year. We were on a dingy snooping around, said hi and you let us on board to look around.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

inthesprings said:


> August 15th is good for me. Ill talk to my wife tonight, but we would be in to sailing to montauk.
> 
> Gossamer Wings (Ted) I know you. We live over on Harbor View Lane. My wife and I checked out your boat last year. We were on a dingy snooping around, said hi and you let us on board to look around.


You are cordially invited to a party on our boat, Saturday, August 15th at 6:30 PM at the south end of Lake Montauk. Bring the kids, because I will.

I'll bring the rum and we'll put the Margaritaville channel on the Sirius stereo. Bring your own beer. Bring your own ice.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Three Mile Harbor*

Ahhh. I remember you now. I wish I could join you on the 15th. Rochester is not my idea of how to spend a summer weekend, especially as summer is quickly fading. Shawn, remind me of the name of your boat, so i can watch for you.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Shawn -
Just went by your boat in my dinghy. Very nice. You are also right near Allybeth, one of my favorites. I especially like your dodger/bimini canvaswork. Did you have it done? By whom? I am very sorry I can't join the crowd on Saturday night, we have to be upstate at a wedding shower for a niece. Would much rather be in Montauk, but the admiral commands. Hoist one for me.


----------



## inthesprings (Aug 5, 2009)

The Alleybeth is a beautiful boat. Hinkley Bermuda 40 I believe. Not sure of the vintage. Mr. Williams is the owner. He's got quite a few sailing toys there.

We picked up Lil Jaye from Port Jeff. She pretty much came as you see her, including the canvas, but the former owner had that recently done and I dont know by whom. I can ask though if you like. I know he called the guy to do some work on his new boat.

Bene505,

Its on then. The wife is cool with it, so we will see you there. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. We have no kids but are certainly kid friendly. We will be bringing a friend of my wifes though. The seal lives on the boat. We will certainly bring beer, ice and some grub. Laura (my wife) puts together a killer appitizer spread and her guacamole is top notch. Weather looks great too.

Oh, give me a call on the cell if you like. 631.786.6672

-Shawn.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shawn (and anyone else in the area),

My wife's away with the youngest kids, so I'll bring something simple like burgers, charcoal (and the grill to put them on). My 12 year old will be there too, I imagine.

Look for us in the very southern end of Lake Montauk. Tan canvas (bimini, dodger and sailcover), red kayak tied onto the stern. We are next to an aqua colored steel boat so it's easy to find us. Does 6:00 PM sound good? I'll be coming off the beach.

We have our mooring-neighbor Dave#2 coming. And I'll invite mooring-neighbor Dave#1 and his lovely wife too. (You can easily see why we started numbering the Daves. We like to keep things pretty simple.)

Regards,
Brad


----------

